# STEAMIN AT ZUBE PARK HOUSTON TEXAS



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Little windy but a great day for Steamin. They guys have been working on the track and trains ran very well. This day there was only John Frank and his brother and me. Ran the Big Boy about two hours.
Sorry for some of my glitches with the video but was just too busy running the Beast.
Aristo Mikado in ther someplace and an Accucraft C somethin.
Its early morning and i have a case of C>R>S>


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Art. I had a good time. Some people missed a really nice steaming day. Here are a few still shots I took. Also shows some of the rebuilt section of track out there.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Too busy to steam today, but the next best thing is watching all the videos


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I always want to get down to Texas and run will you all. I am narrow gauge but do really like that Big Boy.....


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on down Mark. We have narrow gauge as well. John Frank has a great narrow gauge ground level railway. We run the narrow gauge on all of our tracks as well.
Thanks for your comments. I am really getting to know the Big Boy. Keeping the axle pump coordinated has beenn the hardest part of learning to run her properly.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Did a little editing to take out some glitches and added a few better clips. Different set of music as well. Had nothing better to do.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Art, thats some great footage there. I can see that the work on the track worked out well too. Sorry that I did not help







. The Aster Big Boy has to be one of the best running engines that they have ever produced. A real gentle Giant.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I just can't get my head around the fact that this track is open to the public. Here in UK it would have been trashed within twelve hours of being built. 

Great vids, Art, keep 'em coming. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder the same thing Terry. They do not seem to bother it though. It sits quit aways off the beat and path and no t real handy for passersby to get to.
Steamed at Steve's this morning and believe I have some goos vids of the "Swallow". Vids will be on some time later today or in morning.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 16 Nov 2010 11:24 AM 
I wonder the same thing Terry. They do not seem to bother it though. It sits quit aways off the beat and path and no t real handy for passersby to get to.
Steamed at Steve's this morning and believe I have some goos vids of the "Swallow". Vids will be on some time later today or in morning.
Art, I know where it is - I looked at it on Google Earth and it is a very impressive site all-round. The sooner you put up those pics of 'Tsubame' the better I'll like it [wink].

Take care.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lightouse Restoration Fund


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, actually the park is only open to the public once a month on the third Saturday as required as part of the agreement with the County. Most of the park is taken up by the large 71/2" gauge railroad. It is county park land that the club rents for something like $1 a year. It is patrolled by the county sheriff and constables. However, we have had occasional vandal attacks. Mostly they aim at the big stuff and leave us alone but we have had track damaged and once they broke the throws off the Aristo switches. I had to repair them with Tenmille throws. The exposure to vandals is one reason we can't spend too much money on the track. We would like to make it 'world class' but they would just tear it up. So we can't leave anything out there like buildings, signals, etc. and we don't want to spend a bunch on expensive switches just to have them destroyed. The turntable pit and bridge are solid welded steel and the bridge is stored in a locked building as is anything else that might walk off. Still it's a large nice track to run on and the park is a really nice place to relax and enjoy the hobby. Club members can go out there any time of course and often do. Getting members out there to work is the hardest part.









Here is their public web site:

http://www.hals.org/


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 16 Nov 2010 11:29 AM 
Posted By gibs035 on 16 Nov 2010 11:24 AM 
I wonder the same thing Terry. They do not seem to bother it though. It sits quit aways off the beat and path and no t real handy for passersby to get to.
Steamed at Steve's this morning and believe I have some goos vids of the "Swallow". Vids will be on some time later today or in morning.
Art, I know where it is - I looked at it on Google Earth and it is a very impressive site all-round. The sooner you put up those pics of 'Tsubame' the better I'll like it [wink].

Take care.

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lightouse Restoration Fund


Terry
I am uploading the video right now. It takes a long time with DSL to upload to uyoutube. I am checking on "CLEAR" to see if I might do better on speed.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 16 Nov 2010 12:21 PM Getting members out there to work is the hardest part.










YUp, know what you mean there John. I'm the secretary of THIS bunch - www.fenlandlightrailway.co.ukWe have a


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

i I thought I would run her in B&W for those who like videos and cannot get out to run your trains.


----------

